# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  TicHome Mini, portable smart speaker, Mobvoi, Beijing, China

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Mobvoi

mobvoi.com/eu/pages/tichomemini-landing

----------


## Airicist

TicHome Mini: smart speaker. Meet wireless freedom

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> Your home is so much more than where power outlets are. TicHome Mini’s built-in battery and splashproof IPX6 rating gives you the most versatile hands-free smart speaker to date. Bring it anywhere in your home and experience a life of new possibilities with the Google Assistant by your side.

----------

